# Finally back



## fuzzybuddha (25 Nov 2019)

2 months ago i went in for a torn meniscus. Found out there was a few more things to clean up, but overall the surgery was a success. Did the full rehab gambit, was cleared as they was able to restore my "functionality" of the knee, but it is up to me to continue to strengthen and get it better. Starting a few weeks ago, i got back on my bike for the first time. It went very well. I only went 5 miles (8km), but the knee felt great. Little sore but not out of the range of expectations. I just did my 4th ride today, which i went 10 miles (16km). I am happy to say, other than a little stiffness and realizing the near 2 month lay off knocked my conditioning down a few pegs, I am good. The knee has no pain, the leg muscles are solid. Still working on getting my vastus medialus (tear drop muscle) back. There was some atrophy from the lay off. I think it will improve. Thank you everyone for your support, i look forward to a lot more rides and posts!


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2019)

Good to hear, that didn't take long 
Ice your knee for 15 minutes after riding. If there's any swelling or stiffness rub an anti inflammatory gel around the knee


----------

